# What will eat the spiders?



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

I'm a bit worried, okay, absolutely terrified about the spiders in Australia. What will eat them? My husband was saying that his old cat and dog used to eat spiders, or at least scare them away. Does anyone else have pets who keep the spiders in their house, well, out of their house?

Kareena


----------



## Nikki6999 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Kareena, 

Well I cant help you with that, but being a queensland born girl, now living in Ireland, I can say its not as bad as you hear, Yes there are spiders and some of them are worse than others, but there not crawling everywhere, well at least in the buburbs of Brisbane where I grew up. They usually keep to themsleves even when you do spot them inside the house...... Saying that, I currently live in Ireland on a farm and we are moving back to Brisbane in June to a suburb called Dayboro! where its more small acreage blocks, so I am a little anxious as there will be lots of land and rocks ect for them to hide in and around, they like that. In my experience for being raised in suburbs of Brisbane for 28 years before heading to Ireland is.... that they dont come out after you, you are likely to stumble across them accidentally like in outdoor furniture ect as you go to sit down...... sorry I couldnt help you with your specific question but this may help a bit


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

Thanks! I STUPIDLY looked up the type of spiders i might find, and scared myself! I've been told that if i keep the place clean and hoovered that you won't get them, as you will keep disturbing their homes - fingers crossed!


----------



## zaina (May 1, 2008)

I have also been a bit scared about all poisounos creatures you may find in Australia when moving there but has also been told that you seldom see them. Good advice there about cleaning cleaning them away . I am although going to move to Melbourne and guess it is a bit less there then Brisbane (?).


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

kar-kier said:


> Thanks! I STUPIDLY looked up the type of spiders i might find, and scared myself! I've been told that if i keep the place clean and hoovered that you won't get them, as you will keep disturbing their homes - fingers crossed!


Hey kay-kier, i know where you are as far as spiders are concerned (i hate even saying the word) as i too am terrified of the pesky beggars, but i think you done the right thing with looking up all the different types of them as you are going to need to tell them apart, i've done it and it took me ages to gather the courage to do it and oh boy did i get the heebie jeebies for months, but now i know which is which as it became a sort of fascination for me, but i will feel a tinsy winsy bit safer when i have my first experience of one (unless it's a funnel web then the whole street will hear me scream) .

A true fact is that some people keep lizards in their garages etc. and they have a field day eating the spiders.

It's the huntsmen that do it for me lol


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, it's the huntsman the scare the life out of me! I was actually thinking about a lizard, or maybe a small lizard family!! I'm not worried about the snakes or any other creatures that may pop by, just the damn spiders!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

It really isn't as bad as your imagination thinks it will be. I've seen 3 huntsmen...one was at a friends house, one was on the outside of our front door (baby sized) and the other was on the windscreen of our car (documented in another thread ).

I let the daddy longleg spiders stay in the house as they keep the big huntsmen away. Funnily enough, those daddy longleg spiders are the most venemous spiders in Australia but their fangs can't penetrate human skin but can do real damage to other spiders. So as long as they keep the biggies away, I can live with them.

Dolly


----------



## ShazPow (Mar 8, 2008)

*Spiders*



Nikki6999 said:


> Hi Kareena,
> 
> Well I cant help you with that, but being a queensland born girl, now living in Ireland, I can say its not as bad as you hear, Yes there are spiders and some of them are worse than others, but there not crawling everywhere, well at least in the buburbs of Brisbane where I grew up. They usually keep to themsleves even when you do spot them inside the house...... Saying that, I currently live in Ireland on a farm and we are moving back to Brisbane in June to a suburb called Dayboro! where its more small acreage blocks, so I am a little anxious as there will be lots of land and rocks ect for them to hide in and around, they like that. In my experience for being raised in suburbs of Brisbane for 28 years before heading to Ireland is.... that they dont come out after you, you are likely to stumble across them accidentally like in outdoor furniture ect as you go to sit down...... sorry I couldnt help you with your specific question but this may help a bit



I am living not far from you in Samford. The gecko's eat the spiders. Geckos are small lizards. But keep the spiders because they keep down the mosquitos and you can use their webs if the children skin their knees. It helps the healing. 

We have people over here called pest exterminators. If you are that nervous of them get your house sprayed. It will give you about a weeks peace and lull you into a false sense of security. 

Leave them alone and they won't be bothered by you. 

About them living under rocks etc. If outside wear closed in shoes, step back if you simply have to lift a rock, have a spade in your hand. 

Have fun!

ShazPow


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

mm.. I plan to carry a bunsen burner with me everywhere i go 

I have tried to mentally prepare myself for the inevitable but i don't think that's possible until you come face to face one one of the cretins, then it's a case of yeah whatever or goodnight Vienna!


----------

